# Hello I am new here!!!



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi I am a brand new halloween girl over here. You might know me as ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) from some other place..... But I saw some very talented props and just had to join here!!! Glad to become a member of such a cool and talented place.
:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, KY!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome. Always good to have another haunter on board

BTW: Love your hair. I used to have hair like that but as you can see it's all gone now. 

.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to a great forum. Hmmmm, a KY Halloween.......


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

You should try it sometime fiend4Halloween!! Send you a ticket this October


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Erin!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

KY Halloween said:


> You should try it sometime fiend4Halloween!! Send you a ticket this October


Sounds great to me, I'll treat you to a SoCal haunt if you treat me to some Kentucky!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome KY, I'm relieved to see you're from Kentucky. The KY had my mind going other directions. :googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome erin


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Erin!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks you all!!! I never thought KY halloween ewwwwwwwwwwwwww OK now I will forever be thought of as a personal product LOL.. It is Kentucky promise!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome Ky, What part of Louisville are you from? Glad to see some more people from the area.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome KYH


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. I didn't get the KY part, but as I've said before, I'm slow. Anyway, nice to see you on the forum.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Erin


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum KY. Good to see another haunter close by.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcomento the forum


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I would like to spend my first post saying HI to Erin (since I know you so well from the uh... other place) and tell you that I think I'm going to have to call you Erin here.... the KY thing is throwing me


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok... make that my third post. oof.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Erin! Good to see you over here. This now my official second post on this forum. Yay!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Erin


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome! 1031 24/7


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome Erin!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful welcome ...Glad to be a part of a Halloween Family


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hopefully you can teach me a thing or three


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome KY Halloween Aw hell I cant believe I missed an intro with a name like.


----------

